# 408 Ryder's C.C. 2nd annual BBQ (7/7/12)@ lake Cunningham



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Come out an have a blast with the 408 Ryder's CC family......... Free eats an free drinks including adult beverages!!!! Fun for kids an adults..... To all Car Clubs and solo ryder's out there come out an chill with cool gente,good music an firme rides!
We hope to see ya all out there .......

Mad love an saludos........if ya have any questions pm me......... Any venders get at me ...... Ray S (shrkndce)


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT ............. Yesssssssssssss


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


:h5: yesir............


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*LUXURIOUS~San Jo~ will be there *


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *LUXURIOUS~San Jo~ will be there *


Thanks sesy.......... Can't wait to see ya again!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT ............:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COME THRU TO OUR CAR SHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> COME THRU TO OUR CAR SHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE


:thumbsup:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ttt shauuuuuuuu


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

I know it's a few months away but gonna be good times!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 on the move. Gonna be a blast!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:boink:Sex god!?!?!?!!!!! Shaaaaooooowwwwwww


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yesssssss.......... 408 Ryder's all day......


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

All day!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna do it live......... Good times!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT!!!!! Good times


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:boink::run::boink::run:................ Can't wait! Shhhhaaaaaaaoooooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT yessssssss


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssss................ Great times :boink:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Yesssssssss................


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Yesssssssss................


Yeahhhhh buddy


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*SHRKNDCE* PM"D you about a vender spot! Hit me back thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Redeemed1 said:


> *SHRKNDCE* PM"D you about a vender spot! Hit me back thanks:thumbsup:


Got you brotha if ya don't get at me tomorrow I'll get at you......:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Good times , good gente, badass rides........ See ya soon!!!!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup: *Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking! 408-661-5128
**
*​

*
* ​


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## cisco69 (Jul 15, 2008)

What's good familia bay area bosses will be there


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

cisco69 said:


> What's good familia bay area bosses will be there


Right on brothas.......see all the sesy bosses! Can't wait


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT.............


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! WE WILL BE AT YOU BBQ TO SUPPORT YA'LL COME AND SUPPORT US HOMIES TTT !!!!!*_


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT........... Cinco de mayo


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:My boy!!!!!! Yessssssssssss. Young savage!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Fuckin rog............,:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SHRKNDCE said:


> :thumbsup:My boy!!!!!! Yessssssssssss. Young savage!


TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> TTT.............



YEAHHHHHHHH!!! TTT FOR A GREAT TIME! CANT WAIT!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 gonna hav great times..............V.I. King gonna be banging thonga!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T
uffin:*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JLLP will be there to record some memoriez....:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> JLLP will be there to record some memoriez....:thumbsup:


Thanks babyboy glad to hear that........ Your recordings are always the shit!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> JLLP will be there to record some memoriez....:thumbsup:


Thanks brotha! U get down with them vids!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Great times to come people........ Can't wait to see ya all out here.........:boink:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT..............


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

wow! we right around the corner!!! :nicoderm: Come check us out!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Going to be puttin it down!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Going to be puttin it down!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just in case for the people that missed it last years 408 Ryders 1st Annual BBQ, Here's a video from 408 Ryders BBQ last year 2011....the weather was just right, the food was great! and can't wait to go this year--:worship:, see you there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

That's what's up Jimmy ...........you put in down with the get down bro......... Can't wait gonna be great times.......


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 ryders cc .............. Almost here!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna have a blast..........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Just in case for the people that missed it last years 408 Ryders 1st Annual BBQ, Here's a video from 408 Ryders BBQ last year 2011....the weather was just right, the food was great! and can't wait to go this year--:worship:, see you there!!:thumbsup:



Thats whats up bro! gracias!!!

coming to a hood near you real soon!! hope to see ya all!!!

uffin::wave:
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SHRKNDCE said:


> All day!!!!


Great times com in soon!!!!!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

to the mufucking top


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Almost here 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!:run::boink::run::boink:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Almost here 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!:run::boink::run::boink:


Yeahhhhh buddy!!!
TTT


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

keep this bitch on top


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeahhhhh buuuddddddyyyy


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gonna be a funky good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait brothas almost here!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

bump 4 da san jo brothas!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:h5:


1SJESR said:


> bump 4 da san jo brothas!!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


Man this guy gets down with the get down............. Makes me look very sesy...........:h5:


Reppin all day.......... Thanks bro....... Ya got the best photos!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>



Ours is on the way.......... Jus a week left get ready gente gotta hit the 408 ryders BBQ......... See you all next sat!!!!!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump ttt top 5 more days shawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT!!, this weekend it goes down!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Ya already know we down!!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Cant wait for our BBQ brothas lets put it down.........


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup:


Great times brotha!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:Thanks boo!!!!!! Hope to see ya out there........


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

shawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweewewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cont down my brothers!!! CRUNCH TIME!! KEG was just ordered :nicoderm:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT......... Gonna be a smashing good time brothas........:boink:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTMFT......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell yeah! Food and drinks will be served in till we run out! Good times ahead brothers!!!:rimshot:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Cant wait for our BBQ brothas lets put it down.........


:boink:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont see a start time. What time should venders show up? Thanks


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JLLP is getting ready, going to have two cameras recording every bit of the action, charging batteriez,makin sure got all the equipment ready, be there within 3hrs....see everyone there!! :thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

408 Ryders BBQ (7/7/12)













































more pics to come....


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Just got back from the 408Ryders BBQ & had a great time* *with my LUX Brothers & seeing a lot of my friends. I wanna give a big *:thumbsup::thumbsup: *to the 408Ryders for throwing a great BBQ & showing luv to everyone that came & supported there event. *


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:Mad lov again brotha.......



Ancheta_Workshop said:


> 408 Ryders BBQ (7/7/12)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> JLLP is getting ready, going to have two cameras recording every bit of the action, charging batteriez,makin sure got all the equipment ready, be there within 3hrs....see everyone there!! :thumbsup::rimshot:


can't wait brotha..........:x:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

I wanted to say first thank you to our support team, wife's an girlfriends, an family for serving all day....... An feeding all that made it to our BBQ.

2nd. To all the gente that rolled threw for us an making our BBQ a great event . Like I always say good food ,beautiful cars an great gente to put it down with.......(thank you) 

From the 408 Ryder's CC family mad love an saludos........ Gonna be better an bigger next year!

An a special thanks to all my Ryder's for making another great year ......you cats are the shit lov you all.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> I wanted to say first thank you to our support team, wife's an girlfriends, an family for serving all day....... An feeding all that made it to our BBQ.
> 
> 2nd. To all the gente that rolled threw for us an making our BBQ a great event . Like I always say good food ,beautiful cars an great gente to put it down with.......(thank you)
> 
> ...


Could have not have said it better carnal. 
Much love to the ladies were serving all day in the heart.its not a ready job! Food was great like always!
Thanks to everyone who helped make this possible.. Is not ready but when we all contribute we can't be stopped! Hell of a time and I couldn't ask for a group of individuals that love and respect what we have.. Ryder 4 life baby!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

More to come!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Click on the link to see more photos....enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.254125001366485.50808.118054378306882&type=3


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

some i took...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks again to 408 ryders, had a great time


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :thumbsup: thanks again to 408 ryders, had a great time


Thank you gil..... You an all that rolled threw made our event........ An were blessed to be around this culture in San Jo....... Again thanks an saludos!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Sesy pics Viking especially the last one.......


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

408 Ryders CC thank you for another good BBQ n show, my brother and I had a good time. I ate like there no tomorrow  4 plate. San Jose weather was good, sunny, and hot :nicoderm:. Jimmy's Low Low Production (JLLP) put this video together on your BBQ, enjoy.





CHECK US OUT ON THE LINKS BELOW:

http://www.customcarforums.com/f125/...ion-jllp-6115/

http://twitter.com/#!/JLLP2011

http://www.youtube.com/user/JLLP2011

http://www.youtube.com/user/knightbandit88

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmys...18054378306882
​


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Nice brotha......... As always lobo style!!!!!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

We had a great time! TTT see u all on ur next event!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:around:........ Your the ish Babyboy always makin us look sesy !!!!!


knightbandit88 said:


> 408 Ryders CC thank you for another good BBQ n show, my brother and I had a good time. I ate like there no tomorrow  4 plate. San Jose weather was good, sunny, and hot :nicoderm:. Jimmy's Low Low Production (JLLP) put this video together on your BBQ, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> 408 Ryders CC thank you for another good BBQ n show, my brother and I had a good time. I ate like there no tomorrow  4 plate. San Jose weather was good, sunny, and hot :nicoderm:. Jimmy's Low Low Production (JLLP) put this video together on your BBQ, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! always know we can always count on JLLP to hold the videos down for us! Gracias brother!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

some more i took!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr.G said:


> We had a great time! TTT see u all on ur next event!


Yessssir...... Glad to be able to chill brotha........ Till round #2


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Some pictures from my homie Hen! Thanks brother!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Friday at last!


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Had a good time at the BBQ last weekend, and great food...Thanks 408 Ryders .


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cadi Couture said:


> Had a good time at the BBQ last weekend, and great food...Thanks 408 Ryders .


Thanks for coming out! the food was on hit! :biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Cadi Couture said:


> Had a good time at the BBQ last weekend, and great food...Thanks 408 Ryders .


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My last one.. thanks again to all the Ryders, family and freinds that made this possible!


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Great Video Footage (JLLP)...Maria


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, you got one nice cadi ride :thumbsup:....click on the links below for more info/videos/pics/etc....


----------

